

Google has got it wrong again - ysekand
http://www.rocketmill.co.uk/google-penguin-2-0-live-domain-crowding-emd-still-prevalent
Looks like a big update but it looks like Google is not focusing on some basic issues like domain crowding and exact match domains.<p>Small businesses seem to pay for the dirty tricks of big boys...
======
ysekand
Google keeps on hurting small businesses, the big boy who keep on abusing its
guidelines are fine, after every single update.

Also, they are not fixing basic issues like exact match domains and domain
crowding.

Here is a relatively good example

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=care+homes+in+essex&aq...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=care+homes+in+essex&aq=f&oq=care+homes+in+essex&aqs=chrome.0.57j0l3j60j62.3082j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

